# Drinking pee???



## DyersEve726 (Apr 15, 2012)

I realize this isn't really an issue, since urine is sterile and technically safe to drink...but one of my girls marked my arm last night and then promptly turned around and lapped it up, lol. I found it odd and kind of funny. Anybody else have a rat that does this?...so strange


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Hmm, I've got two girls and I've never seen them do that so far. But I'm fairly new to rats.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

hehe, that is super odd, maybe she was just grooming you and the pee got in the way.


----------



## DyersEve726 (Apr 15, 2012)

They do groom me occasionally, but she sure seemed intent on that pee, haha.

Arashi, your rats look adorable. Are they both albino? I just got a baby albino rex and she's the sweetest.


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

DyersEve726 said:


> Arashi, your rats look adorable. Are they both albino? I just got a baby albino rex and she's the sweetest.


Thank you, yes they're both albino .


----------



## dashielle89 (Apr 24, 2012)

All of my girls are big markers, and they do this daily. I have never seen them drink their regular pee or anything, but whenever one marks me or something in the play room, one of the others will be right behind them and licks it up. I don't know why they do it, but sometimes they will come over to my hands and sniff them specifically looking for places one of the other rats (or themselves) marked so they can lick it. So I think it's pretty normal.


----------



## DyersEve726 (Apr 15, 2012)

Weird...can't imagine why they'd wanna lick it up, but whatever! haha


----------



## minnehaha25 (Mar 14, 2012)

Probably mad the other rat said that they were theirs so shes removing her marks lol.


----------

